# Huffy Mono Shock



## cheeseroc (Apr 8, 2015)

Picked this up about year ago.  These are all the parts I have but I think I'm missing the chain guard.  Are these worth anything?

Dave


----------



## crash24 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool bike


----------



## thebigorangecat (May 15, 2015)

Ahhh Man!  I had a brown one of those as a kid - it would be fun to have one again today - I'd say it's worth what someone wants to pay, but not too much


----------

